# what sounds better...2 ohm or 4 ohm?



## Wolfie-03 (Mar 17, 2004)

hey i have a rockford powering 2 new 4ohm 12 inch type r subs. i believe i have them wired up to recieve 4 ohms of load, but if i were wrong, and they were recieving 2 ohms of load, would the sound be worse? does a 4 ohm sound better than a 2 ohm sound? and if i did have them wired for 2 ohms, and since they are 4 ohm speakers am i doing any damage to them?











_Modified by Wolfie-03 at 4:45 AM 1-6-2006_


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

Here's a good place to start.








http://www.elitecaraudio.com/article.php?sid=105
There is _a lot_ of good info on that site. 
Here is another site with good info. 
http://www.caraudioforum.com/v...&f=25
Both places will help you answer your own question.


----------



## sundog kid (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (vr6Cop)*

the lower the impedence, the more efficient the power. Example:
car audio: dc, 2-4 ohms (most efficient)
Home audio: ac, 6,8,10 ohms (not so efficient)
personal audio: (head phones) some really dumb high impedence like 30+ (really inefficient)
run at two if possible.


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (sundog kid)*

There is no differance in the two. Impedance really doesn't effect sound quality, provided the amplifier is capable of handling the load you are putting on it.

What it does effect is power. Using lower impedence subs allows you to get more power from an amp, providied it is designed for it.
The impedence of a speaker is deterimined when the coil is wound. You can't change it. What you can change is the load the amp "sees".
If you wire 2 4ohm subs in parrellel, the amp sees a 2ohm load. If you wire them in series, it sees an 8ohm load.

In a two sub application, with a dedicated sub amp, it's pretty common to use 4ohm subs, and run the amp with a 2ohm load on it. The amp has overcurrent and overheat protection, so you're not going to hurt it. If it shuts down after a while at high volume, you are exceeding it's limits, or it's not getting enough cooling air.


_Modified by jeremyc74 at 9:23 AM 1-6-2006_


----------



## flippined (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (jeremyc74)*

When you drop the impedance from 4 to 2, you effectively double your power. You also lose half of your daming factor in the amp. This equates to less control over the driver. So I would say that you would have better sound quality with a 4ohm load than with a 2ohm load.


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (flippined)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flippined* »_When you drop the impedance from 4 to 2, you effectively double your power. You also lose half of your daming factor in the amp. This equates to less control over the driver. So I would say that you would have better sound quality with a 4ohm load than with a 2ohm load.

You are right about the damping factor, but I have never been able to hear the differance when dropping from 4 to 2ohms. It's measurable, but negligable to the ear.


----------



## Wiggles (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: (jeremyc74)*

with regards to dampening factor I have heard the difference, and wont just be negligable... but you will only notice it in nice subs, and amps that have a good dampening factor to start with...
Less ohms = More power = More amps = More Heat = More Distortion
More ohms = Less power = More driver control
One last thing to consider in the pursuit of more power....
Whenever you double power you gain 3 Db, that is all. So think about weather three Db is worth more driver wear, more amp wear, more distortion, and less sharpness.










_Modified by Wiggles at 10:14 AM 1-6-2006_


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (jeremyc74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeremyc74* »_
You are right about the damping factor, but I have never been able to hear the differance when dropping from 4 to 2ohms. It's measurable, but negligable to the ear.


you are more likely to hear the increased distortion from dropping the impedance. the dampening factor is such a minor issue. of course the 3 dB in output is VERY noticable and worthwhile, IMHO. even being a bit conservative on the gain and only netting say a 2 dB increase will be noticable and you won't hear the distortion increase.


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (sundog kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sundog kid* »_the lower the impedence, the more efficient the power. Example:
car audio: dc, 2-4 ohms (most efficient)
Home audio: ac, 6,8,10 ohms (not so efficient)
personal audio: (head phones) some really dumb high impedence like 30+ (really inefficient)
run at two if possible.

You shouldn't be giving advice about audio man. You really don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*


_Quote »_originally posted by sundog kid » 
the lower the impedence, the more efficient the power. Example:
car audio: dc, 2-4 ohms (most efficient)
Home audio: ac, 6,8,10 ohms (not so efficient)
personal audio: (head phones) some really dumb high impedence like 30+ (really inefficient)
run at two if possible.

You shouldn't be giving advice about audio man. You really don't know what you're talking about.
Just remember he has to start somewhere. But yes that is not the case as to why the different impeadance for Car , Home, and headphone audio.


----------



## JEDI 2.0 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_
You shouldn't be giving advice about audio man. You really don't know what you're talking about.
Just remember he has to start somewhere. But yes that is not the case as to why the different impeadance for Car , Home, and headphone audio.


well i'm kind of a car audio n00b too--but the reason for home stereos not running @ 2-4 ohm is well, basically I wouldn't wana be ur neighbor







that s*** could cause real damage to ur home


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (JEDI 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEDI 2.0* »_
well i'm kind of a car audio n00b too--but the reason for home stereos not running @ 2-4 ohm is well, basically I wouldn't wana be ur neighbor







that s*** could cause real damage to ur home

actually the home audio is geared 8 or 16 ohms for High voltage mode amps, rather than High current mode amps in cars.


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

The real reason automotive speakers are a lower impedance than home stuff is the voltage available. In the early years of the car stereo, there wasn't an easy way to increase DC voltage. That meant you were limited to 12VDC. At 100% efficiency in the amp, that limits you to somthing like 18 watts maximum output power with 8 ohm speakers. Realisticly it was more like 9 or 10 watts. There's plenty of current available in a car, so dropping to 4 ohm speakers was an easy solution to the power problem.
Modern electronics with switching power supplies solved that problem, and made high power car audio possible. Now it's common for the DC supply rails in a car amp to run well over 48VDC.
In a house, the A/C power coming in is at 115v, so it wasnt' a problem. I'm not sure why they picked 8ohms as the standard for homes way back when they did it, but I would guess it had something to do with the vacuum tubes that were used for amplification back then.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (jeremyc74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeremyc74* »_The real reason automotive speakers are a lower impedance than home stuff is the voltage available. In the early years of the car stereo, there wasn't an easy way to increase DC voltage. That meant you were limited to 12VDC. At 100% efficiency in the amp, that limits you to somthing like 18 watts maximum output power with 8 ohm speakers. Realisticly it was more like 9 or 10 watts. There's plenty of current available in a car, so dropping to 4 ohm speakers was an easy solution to the power problem.
Modern electronics with switching power supplies solved that problem, and made high power car audio possible. Now it's common for the DC supply rails in a car amp to run well over 48VDC.
In a house, the A/C power coming in is at 115v, so it wasnt' a problem. I'm not sure why they picked 8ohms as the standard for homes way back when they did it, but I would guess it had something to do with the vacuum tubes that were used for amplification back then.


RF has their new hybrid amp that utilizes a 140 volt DC system







350 amps input will deliver 15k watts


----------



## ABA Jetta II (Aug 19, 2002)

as said before, there is no difference between 4 and 8ohm subs, if you have an amp that puts out max power @ 2ohms obviously u will want to use two 4ohm subs or a single dual 4ohm sub because wired in paralell you will get a final impedance of 2ohm wich deliver you the most power from your amplifier to put it simple


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: what sounds better...2 ohm or 4 ohm? (Wolfie-03)*

Congrats on the SWR-1242D's.
Granted my lack of audio knowledge, I think I'd be the best candidate to answer your question, since I did just pick up a pair of the exact same subs. 
To answer your question, you're obviously running a dual-channel amp? 
If you are running a mono amp, you'll only be running at a 4-ohm load (since the wiring dual subs on a mono amp @2-or-4 ohms is the exact the same wiring). 
The only way you could get a 2-ohm load out of a mono amp is if you purchased SWR-1222D's.
















If you are running a dual channel amp, then I'd definetly recommend 2-ohm load. The primary reason is because I can't establish a huge difference in 2-to-4 ohm load (minus the fact the 2-ohm cranks out some more db's) when it's combined with a complete setup. I'd say, if you have a decent mid-bass/high setup, then you should rock the 2-ohm load.
*4-ohm Load:*








*2-ohm Load:*








Just my measly 2-cents. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Ryan Sickles at 7:48 AM 1-10-2006_


_Modified by Ryan Sickles at 11:22 AM 1-10-2006_


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: what sounds better...2 ohm or 4 ohm? (Ryan Sickles)*

Ryan, nice diagrams, but I think they are labled wrong, or at least confusing.

Just to clear it up:
The first one shows two DVC (2ohms per coil) subs wired for 4ohms, then wired in parrallel to a mono amp. The amp in the first diagram will see a 2 ohm load.
The second shows the same with 4ohm DVC subs. That amp will see a 4ohm load.
The 3rd setup shows a 2 channel amp, with each channel seeing a 4ohm load.
The 4th shows the a 2 channel amp, with each channel seeing a 2 ohm load.
Just wanted to make sure everyone is on the same page. The last two are labled wrong.


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: what sounds better...2 ohm or 4 ohm? (jeremyc74)*

^Thanks for the correction. 
Ya, those are the prehistoric (non Rockford Fosgate) diagrams off of Crutchfield.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

4 ohm is cleaner.


----------



## ABA Jetta II (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_4 ohm is cleaner.

your misinformed, there is nothing different about a 2 and 4 ohm speaker besides the amount of voice coil windings.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (ABD Jetta II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABD Jetta II* »_
your misinformed, there is nothing different about a 2 and 4 ohm speaker besides the amount of voice coil windings.

Its "you're" Einstein. And I have been into SQ audio for years.
http://sicily.globat.com/%7Ema....html


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
Its "you're" Einstein. And I have been into SQ audio for years.
http://sicily.globat.com/%7Ema....html

Then you should know better. There's no differance that you can hear with all things being equal at the same volume.


----------



## JEDI 2.0 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: what sounds better...2 ohm or 4 ohm? (Ryan Sickles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryan Sickles* »_
To answer your question, you're obviously running a dual-channel amp? 

What kind of expert answers a question w/ a friggin QUESTION??


----------



## ABA Jetta II (Aug 19, 2002)

well yeah an 8ohm speaker will have less distortion than a 4ohm speaker at a given load, but it also depends on the amplifier being used, but either way the level of distortion created by an amp almost always gets unnoticed by the level of road noise created anyways, so im not saying your wrong but theres alot of other factors to look at. BTW nice audio you got there, mcintosh, focal,MBQ,Alpine = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by ABD Jetta II at 11:21 AM 1-13-2006_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i know 99.5% of people say you cant hear the difference in distortion cuz its so small. but i can. thats why i only run my subs at 2 ohm, never mids or highs. well, used to. my system is bone stock now. i used to be into sound. My TRU or Brax amp blew away the McIntosh as far as SQ btw. I shipped that Mc to someone and the glass arrived cracked. Lucky I had it insured. That was one mint McIntosh. I bought all my amps used. Those amps run $1200-$1500 new. Only amp I never tried that I wished I had was the Zapco C2K series.
a mint 100x2 Mcintosh for under $300 right now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/McIntosh-M...wItem
and a brax running $800+ right now. such sweet sound.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brax-2000X...wItem



_Modified by placenta at 1:56 PM 1-13-2006_


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_i know 99.5% of people say you cant hear the difference in distortion cuz its so small. but i can. thats why i only run my subs at 2 ohm, never mids or highs. well, used to. my system is bone stock now. i used to be into sound. My TRU or Brax amp blew away the McIntosh as far as SQ btw. I shipped that Mc to someone and the glass arrived cracked. Lucky I had it insured. That was one mint McIntosh. I bought all my amps used. Those amps run $1200-$1500 new. Only amp I never tried that I wished I had was the Zapco C2K series.
a mint 100x2 Mcintosh for under $300 right now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/McIntosh-M...wItem
and a brax running $800+ right now. such sweet sound.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brax-2000X...wItem


To most on hear they probably can't notice a difference between 0.5% THD, and 1% playing into a sub.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_To most on hear they probably can't notice a difference between 0.5% THD, and 1% playing into a sub.


agree. but everyone has to start training their ear for SQ at some point.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
agree. but everyone has to start training their ear for SQ at some point.

Not with the advent of MP3, I know so many people that love the whole in car MP3, and I just can't handle the sound quality.
I always argue that I can hear the difference in the audio in MP3's with the noise floor digital garble, and a digitizing (the best way I can explain it) of the sounds. But most look at me and say "No Don I don't hear it".


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_Not with the advent of MP3, I know so many people that love the whole in car MP3, and I just can't handle the sound quality.

Thats why i got rid of my phatbox. For sirius. the SQ isnt any better on sirius, but at least its live and fresh all the time.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

it has to be a pretty sweet SQ system for most people to hear a difference between an original CD and an mp3 at 192 kbps. for general listening, i rip everything at 192. for SQ oriented music, i rarely use compression, let alone copy it to my ipod. any good SQ music should be from an original CD or DVD.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (2.ohh)*

just to clarify this... its not the speaker thats going to sound better at a higher impedence.... an amplifier's tdh increases as the load decreases.... so bottom line you'll get better quality sound out of a higher impedence driver... whrether you'll notice the difference will depend on your components and your ears... for subs... i highly doubt you would be able to tell a difference
and as for mp3s... even at 192kbps i'm still noticing some differences.... it used to not matter to me... but i 've slowly begun to understand the downsides of compression... and it sucks ( for me)







.... but i'm not planning on swapping out my ipod for a 300 cd wallet any time soon.... you just have ot learn to live with it and for stuff that really matters... only use the original


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (flashback)*

It's worth mentioning, that CD audio is also a compressed format, and when the CD first came out, people had this exact same arguement. Now the Cd is considered the standard except in extreme audiophile circles (and a lot of that is BS anyway). I would expect to see storage chips improve over the next few years, and CDs will go the way of the 8-track.


----------



## ssssly (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (jeremyc74)*

if I could get my record player to stop skipping with it on the dash i would toss my cd player in a second. i think cds sound like arse
as for the original question, is your amp is stable at 2 ohm at a respectable thd then go for it. they will not sound better and probably will not sound any worse, they will be louder


----------

